#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-06
<ghantoos_> hi compengi
#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-09
<compengi> hi
<ghantoos> hey compengi :)
#ubuntu-lb 2011-12-07
<compengi> wow, ages...
